# New Euphemism for Puppy Mill?



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Saw a bunch of Havanese on petfinder (Homeward Bound, Mishawaka Indiana)that have "been released by an AKC show breeder"....hmmmm wonder who that could be?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not catching what you are suggesting-? 
I would consider very few "show breeders" would be considered a puppy mill. Now, backyard breeders, maybe...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This was discussed in another thread. I think it was determined that this rescue group could be a puppymill in disguise. If you look at the havanese feet, they look like they have been standing in wire cages

It doesn't make sense that an AKC breeder do something like this.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, the term "AKC breeder" doesn't reall mean anything. Anyone can get AKC registered dogs (from someone who was stupid enough to allow a dog to be sold unaltered without protection of a contract preventing them from registering offspring with AKC) and then breed them.

The term "show breeder" caught my eye more than anything.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The papers we got with Murphy didn't have anything filled in. I could have easily lied to the rescue group about neutering him and used him to breed if I had a girl as well. I'm not going to do that, and scheduled his neuter for June 11, but I guess it would be easy to do. I'm sure this was a backyard type breeder as I can't find any reference to them online anywhere. Luckily he's been healthy so far but who knows?


----------

